# Banana & Peanut Butter Frozen Yogurt



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We tried out a frozen yogurt recipe this weekend and it was a huge success! Check out the details in my blog:

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/01/banana-peanut-butter-frozen-yogurt.html


----------

